# Durable tyre dressing test - Week 1 Update included



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I've been a long time user of Swissvax Pneu for my tyre dressing of choice, i really like the like new look finish it leaves. However the one thing that gets me is the durability, although not the worst, isn't all that long. I normally get about a week from it.

Recently i've been playing with some of the billed longer lasting products so yesterday decided to put them all on mini test

I needed a clean tyre to test










I first washed the tyre down with shampoo and a stiff Megs tyre brush, then a 4:1 mix of Megs Safe Degreser was applied through a foaming head and then scrubbed again followed by a rinse and dry.

The subjects were brought out from the garage










The tyre divide up into four almost equal parts and the chosen applicators brought out










First up

Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre gel (The polycharged version)










I've been impressed with the lasting ability of this recently on the wife's car. If you apply it nice and even and thin it produces a really nice wet glossy look but without the sling of some of the shiny products.

My applicator of choice for this product is one of the split applicators from Rubbishboys as the BF is a really thick gel like product that you need to keep off your hands if possible and these applicators do this well.










Then rub it onto the tyre rubbing in the thicker patches to an even finish










Nice thick black glossy look (I'm not normally a fan but this has a real appeal for some reason it just looks right)










Next up

Gloss it TRV










This product i would describe as Pneu with durability the look is similar maybe a little mre sheen but it lasts longer (we'll leave it to the test to see)

Applied by MF over foam (as per the instructions) this has a cream consistancy so easier to put on than the rest.



















This has a dark sheen with some shine much like my fave Pneu

PICTURE

Next up

Reflection Perfection Durable tyre dressing










New product to me and a new range of products to the market (more info on DW soon i'm told). So I've no idea on look or lasting but we shall see.

This is a very thin liquid like Pneu, it has a strong chemical smell too, applicator of choice is the Pneu brush,



















The Pneu brush makes thinner liquid spread ou nicely over the surface










Next up

Valet Pro Protectant










A unique prouct in this test due to it's ability to be diluted with water to produce different levels of gloss. Used here neat, to fairly test durability (I'm assuming watering down will reduce durability?)

Instruction say to spray on, so with a little adaption










Ths was sprayed on as per the instructions, previously i've applied this by foam pad as spraying is a little wasteful on tyres (OK for arches etc)










as per the instructions this was left for around 5 mins










before a foam applicator was used to even up the finish










Leaving a black glossy sheen, not to the extent of wetness of the Blackfire though.










So there we have it my multifinish tyre ready to be used over the coming week (s! hopefully)










The finished wheel with the tape removed










Although this test isn't about looks i'll do the round up just for completeness

Blackfire










Gloss It










Reflection Perfection










Valet Pro










UPDATE WEEK 1

So i've done about 850 miles this week through rain, hail, a lorry fire and much sunshine

Due to parking issues I've rotated the pictures to match










so not much to see when dirty

A quick wash first with the jet wash



Shows all products are showing some cracking water proofness

Washed the wheel and tyre over with Megs aftershave and various brushes (the tyres with a Wheel schmitt) to reveal



















and a round up

Blackfire










Gloss it TRV










Reflection Perfection










Valet Pro










So all still there and looking good at the moment

UPDATE WEEK 2

This was done two weeks ago, i've been a bit busy on other rpojects recently, however week 2

Blackfire between 6 - 9
Gloss it between 9 - 12
Reflection perfection 12 - 3
Valet Pro between 3 - 6

Before pre rinse (about another 700 miles)












and then after a mitt wash










Week 3.8 update

Car is in the carpark so i have just nipped out to take a few pics, i'll get it washed this weekend and do a proper findings report

Mileage since last wash 1250 miles










Blackfire









Gloss it









Reflection Perfection









Valet Pro









This is the join between the RP and VP products which shows they are still providing some colouring effect










I think the test is now moving from what looks the nicest for the longest (this is about 2 weeks) and more into what actual protectection is left (and i suppose something for debate what actual value the protection left gives)

You can still see some of the joins on the tyre where the tape lines were but most are looking a little sorry for themselves (In the torential rain recently one or two were showing stronger water repelancy so i'll try to cath this on video at the weekend).

Week 4 washing

The tyre dispite showing some slight evidence of the tape lines doesn't look well dressed that can be said.










I rinsed it over to see how the products were repelling water



No complete layers look to be present

I have a few more products to try but two weeks looks to be the extent of visual sheen that tyre dressings last on my car (that said i do a large amount of miles).


----------



## jeroens (Nov 24, 2008)

Interesting stuff. Curious about outcome, will definitely follow this test.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Zaino !


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

nicks16v said:


> Zaino !


And the winner of most random post goes to...

Do you mean i should have tried it?


----------



## Jochen (May 21, 2007)

Looking forward to this. The Gloss It looks the best imho but that's not the point I know.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Thanks for this - very interesting test. It would have been good to see some Bromoco in there too.

I have to say (not sure if it's the lighting), but the Valet Pro looks the best finish there to me, followed by the Blackfire.

I've also noted that different dressings apply to, and therefore last differently, depending on the tyre. It'd be great to get a matrix together of what works best on which tyres, depending on the look you want to go for.

Also, Jon, have you tried CG NLTG? Would you still recommend Pneu, and the brush for that matter...


----------



## badly_dubbed (Dec 11, 2008)

awesome.

i was just contemplating glos-it or blackfire!!

looking forward to this test


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Don't forget that Gloss-It also does the Signature Tyre Gloss, which is a bit more bling than the TRV...


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Thanks for this - very interesting test. It would have been good to see some Bromoco in there too.
> 
> I have to say (not sure if it's the lighting), but the Valet Pro looks the best finish there to me, followed by the Blackfire.
> 
> ...


I have not heard or seen the Bromoco stuff that i recall so will look into that.

The matrix plan has your name all over it Mr sounds like a big job lol. I know what you mean i have Michelins on the back of the car and they tend to go far more brown after cleaning than the fronts.

The VP stuff is very good on trim too, but i prefer to apply it buy foam pad as it feel less wasteful.

I've not used CG NLTG for a few years (on a few outings with Mr L200 Steve over at his IIRC). It has a nice subtle look to it IIRC but I'd have to reacquaint myself with it to comment really.

PB is still playing up


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Don't forget that Gloss-It also does the Signature Tyre Gloss, which is a bit more bling than the TRV...


Yep i have that and like it, but this was a durability test so left it off. It does give the gloss it product the ability to do both matt and gloss but the gloss only lasts a week or maybe a few days more in my so far limited testing.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Jochen said:


> Looking forward to this. The Gloss It looks the best imho but that's not the point I know.


Yep looks are a very subjective thing the Gloss it Signature tyre gloss opened my eyes to a non sling glossy product and the Blackfire pushed it futher. Im not a convert on anything but show cars, but i have a new fondness.

I did the rest of the wheels in Blackfire just to see how i get on with glossy wet on my daily drive (looked nice in the carpark today )


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

i think the 9 o'clock position dressing looks best. i like a glossy finish but one that will not stain when it rains, the the megs endurance i have like to produce water mark lines.

ps you need to pump you tyre up


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

How about a bit of glossy bling on a classy motor?










Blackfire looked ace


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I really wanted to love the Blackfire, as it looks amazing on my mates' Black Clio 182 with Michelin's, but it looks average and wears quickly on my Continental SportContact's. All very annoying that you can get mixed results in this way...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Good shout on the new applicators which Ben sells too - I love them!

http://www.carnaubawaxshop.co.uk/shop/viewproduct.php?product_id=195


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

s2kpaul said:


> i think the 9 o'clock position dressing looks best. i like a glossy finish but one that will not stain when it rains, the the megs endurance i have like to produce water mark lines.
> 
> ps you need to pump you tyre up


Valet Pro that one

One of the drssings does look to have run in the rain today but i'll not know until i wash it the weekend.

I tested them this weekend, I think it must be the uneven slabs and a heavy car. The tyres are 97 rated side walls and still occasionaly look a little deflated but are pumped to the VW spec, different wheels too?


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

i hate run marks in tyre dressing, which ones looks like it run then ?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

s2kpaul said:


> i hate run marks in tyre dressing, which ones looks like it run then ?


It's more a dressing run on the wheel surface than the tyre though, i'll take a look tomorrow to see which one i think, might not have been just the wheel looked to have more than water marks on as i came in tonight


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

this is meg endurance after some rain  fresh applied sat

So watching with intrest. : )


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Epoch said:


> And the winner of most random post goes to...
> 
> Do you mean i should have tried it?


lol. Yep, sorry


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

s2kpaul said:


> this is meg endurance after some rain  fresh applied sat
> 
> So watching with intrest. : )


None of them looked like that i'm pleased to say

I thought Megs endurance was the shin wheel dressing of choice (the main reason i have nt tried it previously after hearing sling statements)

I'll do an update pic tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

nicks16v said:


> lol. Yep, sorry


It's one ive never tried on my own cars, does look nice though


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

had a look this morning and the VP one has left a bit of residue on the wheel face, looks like when i sprayed it it spotted and then brake dust has stuck to it.

I didn't wipe the wheel face after appication so no worries on product, it's a user error on application rather than product run.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

great test Jon - I really liked the BF on the Rolls the other week, and it certainly looks the best on your wheel IMHO....

Funny how tastes change - I have ALWAYS said 'natural/new look' finish is what I want, but having played with some new (to me) tyre products the last few months I have found I like a little more gloss these days. The Optimum Opti-Bond and FK108 are also crackers on my tyres and leave a great finish. The options of buff or leave to affect the final finish is also rather nice.

Look forward to seeing how these 4 deal with a high mileage week through some mixed weather with you this week. How do you plan to measure results, as I can imagine a light wash might even finish less durable products off anyway?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I was worried about bling finish on the Rolls, but it did look the part with the shiny paint in the end.

I plan to wash the tyre with a sponge and shampoo weekly (as long as i get time), just to get the crud off, that seams like a fair test to me

I've not tried the Opti-bond or FK108 yet so will have to try them soon


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You need the bling on darker colours, otherwise the contrast is too great, and to me, a car doesn't look 'finished'


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

RussZS said:


> You need the bling on darker colours, otherwise the contrast is too great, and to me, a car doesn't look 'finished'


One of the reasons i always liked Pneu s the blackness but it's not very bling more a subtle classy bling lol


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

You just cost me £12 

What do you think of the Pneu Brush? Glorified paint brush?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Paint brush with a plastic ferrul so can't damage rims. THey work with liqud prducts very well the product coats the bristles.

About £6 each IIRC but if you wrap the bristle end in kitchen roll after use they don't splay and will last for ever!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Make that £18 then


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice review Jon, I wish somebody would invent a long life dressing like Nanolex or GTechniq.

I think the FK is on my next to try list, the bling on Ads engine bay from the stuff had to be seen!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Neil_S said:


> Nice review Jon, I wish somebody would invent a long life dressing like Nanolex or GTechniq.
> 
> I think the FK is on my next to try list, the bling on Ads engine bay from the stuff had to be seen!


I know you had the Ultima stuff which i wanted to try also


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Epoch said:


> I know you had the Ultima stuff which i wanted to try also


I'll bring some for you, mixed thoughts on this to be honest, got it on the car at the moment so you can see for yourself :thumb:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Great review Jon, will look back with interest when you have an update.

For me I still prefer the more 'bling' look on my car and tyre combo, but you are right in they don't last very long. I do usually get a couple of weeks out of it Zaino Z16.

Maybe to bling for some. 2 layers of Z16 applied by sponge applicator with the second layer applied and just left. (Sorry to hijack the thread Jon )

http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii169/ads2k/DSCF1577.jpg


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> Great review Jon, will look back with interest when you have an update.
> 
> For me I still prefer the more 'bling' look on my car and tyre combo, but you are right in they don't last very long. I do usually get a couple of weeks out of it Zaino Z16.
> 
> ...


No hijack mister, looks nice

Would be good to see some side by side tests for looks also. the four on the front tyre do look appreciably different, which does lead to a tenable difference on looks.


----------



## RP Stevie (Jan 24, 2007)

Will be watching this thread with interest to see how the Reflection Perfection dressing compares in your test. 
Thanks for including it.

Regards

Stevie


----------



## Rob_Quads (Jul 17, 2006)

s2kpaul said:


> this is meg endurance after some rain  fresh applied sat
> 
> So watching with intrest. : )


That looks like you've put too much on. I've seen that on mine when I first started using it. Now after leaving it to dwel for an hour or so i then wipe off any residue with the towel. Since doing this I have never had such problems and been very impressed with its durability


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

i tried VP high gloss tyre dressing recently and that seemed last very well, probably just as long as any gel ive used


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Updated Week one progress on page one


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

looks promising Jon - thanks for the update


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Nice update Jon, I edited the title to reflect your update :thumb:


----------



## jenks (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking forward to the outcome of this though as my current product cant cope with 400 miles in a week!:devil:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

jenks said:


> Looking forward to the outcome of this though as my current product cant cope with 400 miles in a week!:devil:


It was interesting to to me to see the big differences seen between them initially die away, you can still see slight differences but they are much less. The wash shows they are all still evident though after 850 miles


----------



## snapsnap (Jul 18, 2008)

How are the dressings doing now?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

snapsnap said:


> How are the dressings doing now?


I have last weekends update in the photobucket account waiting for me to write it out. 

I shall over the weekend 

Plus take this weeks pics (if there is anything to report - building the tension there )


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Any updates on this Epoch?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Oops 

I'll update post one now with the week three pics and vid 

I didn't wash it last weekend, but it does look like a checker board at the mo so will take an update pic in a mo


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

All up todate now, just needs this weekends wash to be done


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

Very nice test there! I see that no tire dressing has lasted you over 1000 miles. I think that is very difficult for tire dressing. The longest lasting tire dressing I've used to date is Tropi-Care White Pearl tire dressing, which outlasted most tire dressing I've used. It gives you Swissvax Pneu look, without high price tag. I never compared the durability on these two against each other, but know that they are very long lasting. Junk like Megs Endurance high gloss doesn't even last a week on my tires, where Tropi-Care lasts up to 3 weeks...
Enough talking, here is a link to tire dressing test that has been performed by another forum member, please check through all pages - tire dressing test
Not sureif this dressing is available in UK, but the price of $45 USD a gallon is very nice. It will last for quite a while.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

I have some Optimum, Ultima and FK stuff to try as well now


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Which of the two Optimum products do you have Epoch?


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

RussZS said:


> Which of the two Optimum products do you have Epoch?


Which ever one Damon has 

I'll not get it till i next see him though


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Week 4 now uploaded and the test ended


----------



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for completing this test Epoch, most of the products on your tyre seemed to die away at the same time by the look of it. You do serious mileage!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

RP john said:


> Thanks for completing this test Epoch, most of the products on your tyre seemed to die away at the same time by the look of it. You do serious mileage!


Yeah i do but i find it really useful for accelarated testing of products, i've had quite a few "potentially new products" in testing on there for that reason.

I do always state the mileage and hard life the car has so people are aware.


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

wow just seen this :lol:

i use highstyle mainly which just about lasts a week, but it alright when you wash once a week. i like the look of the blackfire, might have to add that to my blackfire kit


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Worst thing is i applied some Ultima stuff to a tyre at the weekend for testing and then today I'm having all new tyres put on while the car is being serviced (they would have been due in the next two months anyway)!


----------



## Waxamomo (Jun 18, 2008)

Epoch said:


> Worst thing is i applied some Ultima stuff to a tyre at the weekend for testing and then today I'm having all new tyres put on while the car is being serviced (they would have been due in the next two months anyway)!


Is that a hint that you need more samples? :lol:


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Great test, thanks very much for doing this. I love the Blackfire stuff now I've solved the slinging problem by giving the tyres a good wipe down before driving away (operator error!) :thumb:


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Waxamomo said:


> Is that a hint that you need more samples? :lol:


Nah, Neil gave me enough of the Tyre stuff to do a few more, more the annoyance factor really

I've told them not to wash the car so the roof should remain under controlled conditions :thumb:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Worst thing is i applied some Ultima stuff to a tyre at the weekend for testing and then today I'm having all new tyres put on while the car is being serviced (they would have been due in the next two months anyway)!


priorities surely, get the tyres done when youve finished the test :lol:


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Epoch said:


> Nah, Neil gave me enough of the Tyre stuff to do a few more, more the annoyance factor really
> 
> I've told them not to wash the car so the roof should remain under controlled conditions :thumb:


I hope you've done more then that Jon, left signs in every window (in every language you can think of ) and got it written on your workshop card for the car, because the front Service desk doesn't always talk to the actual people of do the work 

Hope if all goes well :thumb:


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

To be honest the Look of the Dressings on all products was less than i would be happy with after 2 weeks.

But im a gloss freak so thats just IMO.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

ads2k said:


> I hope you've done more then that Jon, left signs in every window (in every language you can think of ) and got it written on your workshop card for the car, because the front Service desk doesn't always talk to the actual people of do the work
> 
> Hope if all goes well :thumb:


It was on the service sheet (dude even high lighted it), and the car was up on the ramps and in bits last night.

It'll be right :thumb:

The bills the thing bothering me at the moment lol


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

PaulN said:


> To be honest the Look of the Dressings on all products was less than i would be happy with after 2 weeks.
> 
> But im a gloss freak so thats just IMO.
> 
> ...


Agreed although two weeks is at least one more than i was getting previously  Don't forget the mileage i do either


----------



## TURBO4NI (May 27, 2008)

I think it really depends on what you want from your tyre dressing with respect to durability and shine. I have been using Blackfire for about 2 years now and have yet to find anything that I like more. I don't expect a tyre dressing to last longer than about 2 weeks in the inclement UK weather.


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Anyone remember a recent tyre dressing endurance shootout on Autopia, that included Tropi-care? Been back there, can’t find it. (yes, I did search on ‘tire’ instead of ‘tyre’).


----------



## krilinmvp (Sep 10, 2008)

Nice test! 
I was searching info about Blackfire Long Lasting Tyre Gel cause my Endurance bottle is in the bottom and BF its a bargain in a Spain shop (7,23 € with Detailspain.com discount) althought is not the poly version.
Check this if you want to see another BIG tyre dressing review:

http://www.detailspain.com/viewtopic.php?f=7&t=2369&hilit=comparativa+neumaticos


----------



## Spautopia (May 23, 2009)

The perfected Rubber Dub (Bromoco) will be out soon - does the same as the first production run but more user friendly and will come with applicator. If you want to know more and news of its release you can register your interest here (no obligation)! http://spautopia.co.uk/default.aspx


----------

